# سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟



## الجنتل المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من خلال قراتي ودراستى للانجيل استغربت من هذا المر فارجو التوضيح

اولا:
 قال بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس [ 14 : 34 ] ( لِتَصْمُتْ النِّسَاءُ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، فَلَيْسَ مَسْمُوحاً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ، عَلَى حَدِّ ما تُوصِي بِهِ الشَّرِيعَةُ أَيْضاً. 35وَلَكِنْ، إِذَا رَغِبْنَ فِي تَعَلُّمِ شَيْءٍ مَا، فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ، لأَنَّهُ عَارٌ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ. )) 

ونحن نسأل هل التزمت الكنيسة بهذه التعاليم ؟ إننا نجد المرأة تتكلم بل تغني وبصوت مرتف في الكنائس ، فلماذا تخالف الكنيسة تعاليم بولس وتسمح للمرأة أن تتكلم وتغني في الكنيسة ؟


تانيا:

المرأة المطلقة لا تتزوج !! جاء في إنجيل متى [ 5 : 27 _ 32 ] ( وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق . وأما أنا فأقول لكم : ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى . ومن تزوج مطلقه فإنه يزنى ))

فلماذا اليست المطلقة لها مشاعر ولها رغبات واليست انسان من لحم ودم ولها حقوقها ومشاعرها العاطفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*




> من خلال قراتي ودراستى للانجيل استغربت من هذا المر فارجو التوضيح


 

من الواضح جدا جهلك العميق بالكتاب المقدس, فأنت تسمي دراستك الكاذبة التي هي اصلها نسخ من المواقع الأخرى بأخطائها و اقواسها 
فأنت بكل جهل تسمي رسالة بولس بالأمجيل, و لا نعرف كيف اصبحت الرسائل انجيلا, فهل هو اختراع اسلامي جديد, ام هو محض جهل و عدم فهم من جهتك
مهما كان السبب, فأنت خاطئ فرسال كورنثوس لا تسمى انجيلا, فلا اعرف ما هي هذه الدراسة الغريبة العجيبة!

 


الجنتل المسلم قال:


> اولا:
> قال بولس في رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس [ 14 : 34 ] ( لِتَصْمُتْ النِّسَاءُ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ، فَلَيْسَ مَسْمُوحاً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ، بَلْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ، عَلَى حَدِّ ما تُوصِي بِهِ الشَّرِيعَةُ أَيْضاً. 35وَلَكِنْ، إِذَا رَغِبْنَ فِي تَعَلُّمِ شَيْءٍ مَا، فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ، لأَنَّهُ عَارٌ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ. )) ​
> ونحن نسأل هل التزمت الكنيسة بهذه التعاليم ؟ إننا نجد المرأة تتكلم بل تغني وبصوت مرتف في الكنائس ، فلماذا تخالف الكنيسة تعاليم بولس وتسمح للمرأة أن تتكلم وتغني في الكنيسة ؟​


​لما تقرأ اصحاح يا مسلم, اقرأه كاملا و لا تسمح لنفسك ان تقتطف او تقصص النصوص لتقتطف المعنى و تفهم النص بحسب ما تريد

سأورد النص كاملا, و سنرى ماهو المقصود:

1 اِتْبَعُوا الْمَحَبَّةَ وَلَكِنْ جِدُّوا لِلْمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِيَّةِ وَبِالأَوْلَى أَنْ تَتَنَبَّأُوا. 
2 لأَنَّ مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ لاَ يُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ بَلِ اللهَ لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَسْمَعُ. وَلَكِنَّهُ بِالرُّوحِ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَسْرَارٍ. 
3 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَتَنَبَّأُ فَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ بِبُنْيَانٍ وَوَعْظٍ وَتَسْلِيَةٍ. 
4 مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ يَبْنِي نَفْسَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَتَنَبَّأُ فَيَبْنِي الْكَنِيسَةَ. 
5 إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَكُمْ تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ وَلَكِنْ بِالأَوْلَى أَنْ تَتَنَبَّأُوا. لأَنَّ مَنْ يَتَنَبَّأُ أَعْظَمُ مِمَّنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ إِلاَّ إِذَا تَرْجَمَ حَتَّى تَنَالَ الْكَنِيسَةُ بُنْيَاناً. 
6 فَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ إِنْ جِئْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ مُتَكَلِّماً بِأَلْسِنَةٍ فَمَاذَا أَنْفَعُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ أُكَلِّمْكُمْ إِمَّا بِإِعْلاَنٍ أَوْ بِعِلْمٍ أَوْ بِنُبُوَّةٍ أَوْ بِتَعْلِيمٍ؟ 
7 اَلأَشْيَاءُ الْعَادِمَةُ النُّفُوسِ الَّتِي تُعْطِي صَوْتاً: مِزْمَارٌ أَوْ قِيثَارَةٌ مَعَ ذَلِكَ إِنْ لَمْ تُعْطِ فَرْقاً لِلنَّغَمَاتِ فَكَيْفَ يُعْرَفُ مَا زُمِّرَ أَوْ مَا عُزِفَ بِهِ؟ 
8 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَعْطَى الْبُوقُ أَيْضاً صَوْتاً غَيْرَ وَاضِحٍ فَمَنْ يَتَهَيَّأُ لِلْقِتَالِ؟ 
9 هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تُعْطُوا بِاللِّسَانِ كَلاَماً يُفْهَمُ فَكَيْفَ يُعْرَفُ مَا تُكُلِّمَ بِهِ؟ فَإِنَّكُمْ تَكُونُونَ تَتَكَلَّمُونَ فِي الْهَوَاءِ! 
10 رُبَّمَا تَكُونُ أَنْوَاعُ لُغَاتٍ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا فِي الْعَالَمِ وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْهَا بِلاَ مَعْنىً. 
11 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَعْرِفُ قُوَّةَ اللُّغَةِ أَكُونُ عِنْدَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ أَعْجَمِيّاً وَالْمُتَكَلِّمُ أَعْجَمِيّاً عِنْدِي. 
12 هَكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِذْ إِنَّكُمْ غَيُورُونَ لِلْمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِيَّةِ اطْلُبُوا لأَجْلِ بُنْيَانِ الْكَنِيسَةِ أَنْ تَزْدَادُوا. 
13 لِذَلِكَ مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ فَلْيُصَلِّ لِكَيْ يُتَرْجِمَ. 
14 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي بِلِسَانٍ فَرُوحِي تُصَلِّي وَأَمَّا ذِهْنِي فَهُوَ بِلاَ ثَمَرٍ. 
15 فَمَا هُوَ إِذاً؟ أُصَلِّي بِالرُّوحِ وَأُصَلِّي بِالذِّهْنِ أَيْضاً. أُرَتِّلُ بِالرُّوحِ وَأُرَتِّلُ بِالذِّهْنِ أَيْضاً. 
16 وَإِلاَّ فَإِنْ بَارَكْتَ بِالرُّوحِ فَالَّذِي يُشْغِلُ مَكَانَ الْعَامِّيِّ كَيْفَ يَقُولُ «آمِينَ» عِنْدَ شُكْرِكَ؟ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُ مَاذَا تَقُولُ! 
17 فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَشْكُرُ حَسَناً! وَلَكِنَّ الآخَرَ لاَ يُبْنَى. 
18 أَشْكُرُ إِلَهِي أَنِّي أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. 
19 وَلَكِنْ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ خَمْسَ كَلِمَاتٍ بِذِهْنِي لِكَيْ أُعَلِّمَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ عَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ كَلِمَةٍ بِلِسَانٍ. 
20 أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ لاَ تَكُونُوا أَوْلاَداً فِي أَذْهَانِكُمْ بَلْ كُونُوا أَوْلاَداً فِي الشَّرِّ وَأَمَّا فِي الأَذْهَانِ فَكُونُوا كَامِلِينَ. 
21 مَكْتُوبٌ فِي النَّامُوسِ: «إِنِّي بِذَوِي أَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى وَبِشِفَاهٍ أُخْرَى سَأُكَلِّمُ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ وَلاَ هَكَذَا يَسْمَعُونَ لِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ». 
22 إِذاً الأَلْسِنَةُ آيَةٌ لاَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ. أَمَّا النُّبُوَّةُ فَلَيْسَتْ لِغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ. 
23 فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْكَنِيسَةُ كُلُّهَا فِي مَكَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ فَدَخَلَ عَامِّيُّونَ أَوْ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنِينَ أَفَلاَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّكُمْ تَهْذُونَ؟ 
24 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ فَدَخَلَ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ أَوْ عَامِّيٌّ فَإِنَّهُ يُوَبَّخُ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ. يُحْكَمُ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ. 
25 وَهَكَذَا تَصِيرُ خَفَايَا قَلْبِهِ ظَاهِرَةً. وَهَكَذَا يَخِرُّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَيَسْجُدُ لِلَّهِ مُنَادِياً أَنَّ اللهَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ فِيكُمْ. 
26 فَمَا هُوَ إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ؟ مَتَى اجْتَمَعْتُمْ فَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لَهُ مَزْمُورٌ لَهُ تَعْلِيمٌ لَهُ لِسَانٌ لَهُ إِعْلاَنٌ لَهُ تَرْجَمَةٌ: فَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لِلْبُنْيَانِ. 
27 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِلِسَانٍ فَاثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَوْ عَلَى الأَكْثَرِ ثَلاَثَةً ثَلاَثَةً وَبِتَرْتِيبٍ وَلْيُتَرْجِمْ وَاحِدٌ. 
28 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُتَرْجِمٌ فَلْيَصْمُتْ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ وَلْيُكَلِّمْ نَفْسَهُ وَاللهَ. 
29 أَمَّا الأَنْبِيَاءُ فَلْيَتَكَلَّمِ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ وَلْيَحْكُمِ الآخَرُونَ. 
30 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أُعْلِنَ لِآخَرَ جَالِسٍ فَلْيَسْكُتِ الأَوَّلُ. 
31 لأَنَّكُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ جَمِيعُكُمْ أَنْ تَتَنَبَّأُوا وَاحِداً وَاحِداً لِيَتَعَلَّمَ الْجَمِيعُ وَيَتَعَزَّى الْجَمِيعُ. 
32 وَأَرْوَاحُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ خَاضِعَةٌ لِلأَنْبِيَاءِ. 
33 لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍ كَمَا فِي جَمِيعِ كَنَائِسِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. 
34 لِتَصْمُتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُوناً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضاً. 
35 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنَّ يُرِدْنَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمْنَ شَيْئاً فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ رِجَالَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ لأَنَّهُ قَبِيحٌ بِالنِّسَاءِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ. 
36 أَمْ مِنْكُمْ خَرَجَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ؟ أَمْ إِلَيْكُمْ وَحْدَكُمُ انْتَهَتْ؟ 
37 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْسِبُ نَفْسَهُ نَبِيّاً أَوْ رُوحِيّاً فَلْيَعْلَمْ مَا أَكْتُبُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنَّهُ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ. 
38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ يَجْهَلْ أَحَدٌ فَلْيَجْهَلْ! 
39 إِذاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ جِدُّوا لِلتَّنَبُّؤِ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوا التَّكَلُّمَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ. 
40 وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِلِيَاقَةٍ وَبِحَسَبِ تَرْتِيبٍ.​ 

نرى من صياغ النص الكريم ان المقصود و بكل وضوح هو التعليم في النبوءة و التكلم بألسنة, و تعليم الهي يحث على النبوة ثم التكلم بألسنة لبنيان الكنيسة

و هنا يأتي أمر ان تصمت النساء في الكنيسة, اي بالنسبة للنبوءة و التكلم بألسنة
فعدد 5 و عدد 23 يعطي امرا بالنبوءة للجميع و يصفهم بالأخوة فقط في العدد 6 و من ثم يستثني النساء من التكلم بألسنة و ترجمتها و التنبأ و اقتصارها على الرجال فقط, و ان كان هناك تعليم 

و اذا رجعنا لتفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري:

*آيات 35:34 :-* *لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس لانه ليس ماذونا لهن ان يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس ايضا. و لكن ان كن يردن ان يتعلمن شيئا فليسالن رجالهن في البيت لانه قبيح بالنساء ان تتكلم في كنيسة. *
يبدو أن الوضع في كورنثوس كان فيه كثير من الجدل بخصوص وضع النساء. فيبدو أن النساء حاولن تقليد الرجال في كل شي وتغافلن عن وضعهن، ورفضن الخضوع لرجالهن، بل إتخذن موقف المعلم في الكنيسة بطريقة مظهرية وأحدثن ضجيجاً. والرسول رأى أن الوضع الإنجيلي السليم أن تصمت النساء في الكنائس، ويخضعن لرجالهن (لذلك ففي الكنيسة تقتصر الوظائف الكهنوتية على الرجال). والرسول لا يطلب أن تصمت النساء بصورة مطلقة فهو في (5:11) قال أن المرأة تصلى وتتنبأ، لكن الرسول طلب منع حب الظهور والتشويش وخضوع المرأة لرجلها فالرجل رأس المرأة.

عسى ان يكون هذا الرد لصمة على حلق من يحاول اللعب في تقطيف السطور, و يكونه سبب لأن تعرفوا الحق و تكفوا عن اتباع افكار غيركم مغيبيين و مسلمين عقولكم للغير
​




> المرأة المطلقة لا تتزوج !! جاء في إنجيل متى [ 5 : 27 _ 32 ] ( وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق . وأما أنا فأقول لكم : ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى . ومن تزوج مطلقه فإنه يزنى ))
> 
> فلماذا اليست المطلقة لها مشاعر ولها رغبات واليست انسان من لحم ودم ولها حقوقها ومشاعرها العاطفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
تعلم ان تقتبس بصورة صحيحة و لا تكتفي بنسخها من المواقع الأخرى
فالأقتباس اعلاه يخص العدد 31 و 32 فقط, و لا علاقة له بالعدد 27, 28, 29 و 30

و الجواب على سؤالك هو من انجيل مرقس الأصحاح 3

​​
Mar 10:6 وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. 
Mar 10:7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ 
Mar 10:8 وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 
Mar 10:9 فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 
Mar 10:10 ثُمَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً عَنْ ذَلِكَ 
Mar 10:11 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي عَلَيْهَا. 
Mar 10:12 وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي».
​و الأن بعدما ردينا على اسألتك المنسوخة حرفيا من مواقع اخرى, نقول لك ان هذا يعارض قوانين الأقسام الحوارية, فسأسامحك هذه المرة, لكن ارجوا عدم تكرارها مستقبلا​اضافة ارجوا منك ان تكون صادقا و ان لا تكذب على القارئ لتقول انك كنت تدرس الأنجيل و انت تقرأ من رسالة كورنثوس, فالكذب و الدجل ليس محبببه هنا

فأذهب الى مكان اخر و انفخ بعضلاتك الوهمية لتضحك على اخوانك المسلمين لكن لا تستطيع ان تضحك مسيحي يعرف كتابه و يعرف ابسط اخطائكم اللغوية الخاصة بصطلحات الكتاب المقدس


_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ASTRO (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

*لتنطق بالحق السنتكم ولتقوى بالايمان قلوبكم لان سلطان العالم ينطق على السنتكم وهو ملئ قلوبكم*


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

*المرأة في الكنيسة
في 1 كورنثوس 14: 34 - 38 يعطينا تعليمات واضحة بالنسبة لمكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة "لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس، لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً، فليسألن رجالهن في البيت، لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم في كنيسة. أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟. إن كان أحد يحسب نفسه نبياً أو روحياً فليعلم ما أكتبه إليكم أنه وصايا الرب ولكن إن يجهل أحد فليجهل".
في هذا وضوح ليس بعده من مزيد من جهة التعليمات التي تقرر مكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة. ليس مأذوناً للمرأة أن تتكلم في الكنيسة. وعبارة "في كنيسة" أو "في الكنائس" تستعمل خمس مرات في هذا الإصحاح، وفي جميعها تعني اجتماع المؤمنين كجماعة أو الاجتماع معاً للكنيسة كلها. ففي مثل هذه الاجتماعات ليس للمرأة أن تقف وتتكلم على الإطلاق، بل أن تصمت وتكون في خضوع.
وفي كورنثوس الأولى 11: 5 يقول الرسول "وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ الخ ...". وهذا النص يسمح بمثل هذا النشاط الذي تقوم به المرأة ولكنه لم يبين في ذلك الموضع أين تمارس المرأة ذلك، أما الإصحاح الرابع عشر فقد أوضح بكل صراحة أن خدمة مثل هذه ممنوعة منعاً باتاً على النساء في الكنائس وذكر بكل وضوح وجوب صمتها وخضوعها. فواضح إذن أن ممارسة المرأة لخدمة الصلاة أو التنبؤ تكون خارج الكنيسة. وبولس ورفقاءه نجدهم في أعمال 21: 8 - 9 في بيت فيلبس المبشر وكان لهذا "أربع بنات عذارى كن يتنبأن" والمفهوم من سياق الكلام أنهن كن يتنبأن في البيت وليس في الكنيسة، وهذا ترتيب واضح وفي مكانه.
ومن المهم جداً أن نلاحظ أن هذا الحظر على النساء فلا يتكلمن في كنيسة، ليس مجرد كلام للرسول بولس - وهو رجل أعزب كما قد يحتج البعض - بل هو "وصايا الرب" (1 كو 14 - 37). فإن كان أحد - رجلاً أو امرأة - له ذوق روحي ويسلك في رضا الرب فعليه أن يعلم أن هذه هي تعليمات ووصايا الرب. إن المسألة مسألة إطاعة مشيئة الله. ومحاولة المداورة والمحاورة حول فصل كتابي مثل هذا، واضح غاية الوضوح، كما يفعل الكثيرون وهم مستمرون في عصيانهم وعدم طاعتهم - برهان على أن القلب ليس راغباً في عمل مشيئة الله وعلى عدم احترام كلمته.
ولعل الكورنثيين ظنوا - كما يظن كثيرون في هذه الأيام، أنهم أحرار يفعلون ما يحسن لديهم من جهة هذا الأمر. والرسول من أجل ذلك يقول لهم "أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟" (ع 36) وكأنه يقول لهم: [هل لكم سلطان من قبل الرب من جهة ما تقررونه في هذا الخصوص؟. إن كلمة الله لم تخرج منكم بل إليكم جاءت] ولهذا لا بد أن يخضعوا لوصايا الرب من الرسول.
أحياناً يقال إن كلمة "تتكلم" المذكورة في هذا الفصل تعني الانصراف إلى حديث خاص وتبادل أطراف الحديث مع الآخرين همساً أو بصوت مسموع أثناء الخدمة وهذا ما يحذر ضده الرسول (ثرثرة أو نشر القيل والقال to chatter, "gassip).غير أن هذا تعبير خاطئ ومضلل وبعيد كل البعد عن الصواب. فإن موسوعة يونج Youngs concordance تبين أن هذه الكلمة اليونانية "Laleo" التي ترجمتها "تتكلم" تستعمل في كل الإصحاح بمعنى الكلام بقصد الخدمة. إنها ترد 241 مرة في العهد الجديد ولها نفس المعنى الوارد في عدد 29 من نفس الإصحاح عن تكلم الأنبياء في الكنيسة "أما الأنبياء فليتكلم اثنان أو ثلاثة" وأيضاً "لست آذن للمرأة أن تتكلم" فإن ذات الكلمة عينها هي المستعملة في الموضعين. 
وآخرون يقولون أن هذا المنع مقصور على النساء في كورنثوس فقط حيث النساء كن جاهلات صخابات وليس في مقدورهن القيام بخدمة عامة، غير أن هذا مردود بالقول بأن الفكرة الأولى التي تقول بأن المنع مقصور على نساء كورنثوس فكرة مغلوطة من أساسها ولا تستند إلى أي دليل كتابي، أما ما يقال عن نساء كورنثوس فهو مجرد افتراض وادعاء. وافتتاحية هذه الرسالة ترينا أنها موجهة من بولس "إلى كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس ...مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان".
هذا التقديم قاطع وحاسم لأن تعليمات وتحريضات هذه الرسالة ليست لها مجرد الصفة المحلية بل هي أيضاً موجهة إلى دائرة المسيحية المعترفة في كل مكان. وفي الفصل المطروح أمامنا يتكلم الرسول عن سكوت النساء وصمتهن "في الكنائس" ولم يقل للكورنثيين في "كنيستكم" بل "في الكنائس".
إن مكان المرأة في الكنيسة هو مكان الخضوع والسكوت وليس مكان القيادة. وكما أن الرجل في دائرة البشرية يمثل الرأس والفكر فإن المرأة تمثل القلب. ومكان القلب في الحنايا غير منظور بينما الرأس هو الظاهر للعيان. فالذين يأخذون المكان الظاهر في الكنيسة هم الذين يقودون الجماعة سواء في الصلاة أو الترنيم أو الخدمة وهذا المركز لم يعط للمرأة.
إن كثيرين لا يدركون أن من يصلي جهاراً أي من يصلي بين الجماعة المجتمعة فإنه يقود الكنيسة في صلاته. إنها ليست صلاة فردية بل تعبر عن الكنيسة في الصلاة أو التسبيح. لذلك إذا كانت المرأة تصلي في اجتماع الصلاة أو في أي اجتماع مختلط فمعنى ذلك أنها تأخذ مكان القيادة على خلاف ما جاء في الكتاب. وفي 1 تيموثاوس 2: 8 "فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان" فإن هذه الحرية المطلقة في الصلاة الجهارية ليست ممنوحة للمرأة.
في هذا الخصوص نتعلم من حنة في 1 صموئيل 1: 9 - 17. إن تلك المرأة التقية صلّت في بيت الرب والعباد مجتمعون. فكيف صلت؟ يقول الكتاب "كانت تتكلم في قلبها وشفتاها فقط تتحركان وصوتها لم يسمع" (ع 13). فإنه ما كان يليق بها أن تصلي بصوت مسموع في حضور جمهرة مختلطة من العباد ولكنها استطاعت أن تصلي في قلبها والله سمع وأجاب. هكذا في هذه الأيام وعلى هذا المنوال تصلي النساء وتسبح في قلوبهن في الكنيسة المجتمعة ويشتركن في "الآمين" عند كل صلاة علنية مسموعة.
:yaka:*


----------



## ابو زياد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

الزعيم روك
الطلاق
31 ((وقِيلَ أيضًا: مَنْ طَلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ، فلْيُعطِها كِتابَ طَلاقٍ. 32 أمّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنَى يجعلُها تَزْني، ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى. 

الكلام هنا كما جاء فى يوحنا ان الرجل لا يطلق امرأتة الا فى حالة الزنا ( هنا فاعل الطلاق الرجل )وهذا الاستثناء الوحيد والا ترتب علية ان المرأة تزنى اى ان الزنا وقع على المرأة  .... وتكملة العدد (ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى) هنا الزنا يقع على الرجل 
واذا نظرنا كما جاء فى مرقس
الزواج والطلاق
10 وقامَ يَسوعُ مِنْ هُناكَ وجاءَ إلى بلادِ اليهوديَّةِ مِنْ عَبرِ الأُردُنِ، فأقبلَت إلَيهِ الجُموعُ وأخَذَ يُعَلِّمُهُم كعادَتِهِ. 2 فدَنا بَعضُ الفَرِّيسيِّـينَ وسَألوهُ ليُحرِجوهُ: ((أيَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أنْ يُطَلِّقَ اَمرَأتَهُ؟))3 فأجابَهُم: ((بماذا أوصاكُم موسى؟))4 قالوا: ((أجازَ موسى لِلرَجُلِ أنْ يَكتُبَ لاَمرأتِهِ كِتابَ طَلاقٍ فتُطلَّقُ)). 5 فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: ((لِقساوَةِ قُلوبِكُم كَتبَ لكُم موسى هذِهِ الوصيَّةَ.6 فمِنْ بَدءِ الخَليقَةِ جَعلَهُما اللهُ ذكَرًا وأُنثى.7 ولذلِكَ يَترُكُ الرَّجُلُ أباهُ وأُمَّهُ ويتَّحِدُ باَمرأتِهِ،8 فيَصيرُ الاثنانِ جسَدًا واحدًا. فلا يكونانِ اَثنَينِ، بل جَسدٌ واحدٌ.9 وما جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لا يُفَرِّقُهُ الإنسانُ)). 10ولمَّا دَخَلوا البَيتَ، سألَهُ التلاميذُ عَنْ هذا الأمرِ، 11فقالَ لهُم: ((مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ وتَزوَّجَ غَيرَها زنى علَيها، 12وإنْ طَلَّقتِ اَمرأةٌ زوجَها وتَزوَّجت غيرَهُ زَنَت)). 
ان من طلق امرأتة وتزوج غيرها وقع الزنا على الرجل... هل يجوز للرجل ان يطلق امرأتة ويمتنع عن الزواج ... فى هذة الحالة لم يقع علية الزنا 
بمعنى اخر هل مرقس اباح الطلاق بشرط ان لم يتزوج غيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكما ينطبق على الرجل ينطبق على المرأة فى تكملة عدد مرقس    
هل هنا اختلاف فى  شروط وقوع الزنا على الرجل فى يوحنا عنة فى مرقس 
ارى ان مرقس لم يشرح ما جاء بيوحنا بالعكس هناك اختلاف فى شروط الطلاق ووقوع الزنا 
ارجو الايضاح


----------



## صوت الرب (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

رد قوي جدا يا my rock
الرب يبارك حياتك:smil12:


----------



## انت الفادي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> الزعيم روك
> الطلاق
> 31 ((وقِيلَ أيضًا: مَنْ طَلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ، فلْيُعطِها كِتابَ طَلاقٍ. 32 أمّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنَى يجعلُها تَزْني، ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى.
> 
> ...


يا اخ ابو ذياد.. كلام الاستاذ ماي روك واضح.

في قانون الكنيسة... الزاني يسمي مطلق..اذا كان الزاني هو الزوج فهو مطلق.. و اذا كانت المرأة زانية فهي مطلقة... فالكتاب المقدس يمنع اعادة زواج المطلق و المطلقة.. اي بمعني اخر.. يمنع زواج الزاني او الزانية.

فالسيد المسيح هنا تناول الموضوع من وجهة نظر اليهود.. فمن طلق امرأته (علي الطريقة اليهودية) فهو يزني و يجعلها تزني ايضا (اذا تزوجت هي بأخر) لان شرط الزنا هنا لم يكن هو سبب الطلاق.

توضيح:


> مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنَى يجعلُها تَزْني، ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى.


هنا اعطي شرط للطلاق و هو الزنا.. في حالة انعدام هذا الشرط اذن فكلاهما يزني في حالة زواجهما بأخرين.



> مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ وتَزوَّجَ غَيرَها زنى علَيها، 12وإنْ طَلَّقتِ اَمرأةٌ زوجَها وتَزوَّجت غيرَهُ زَنَت


هنا يوضح المعني اكثر في هذه النقطة.. فهو يقول من طلق اكرأته و تزوج غيرها زني عليها.. فهنا ينعدم الشرط الوحيد المسموح به بالطلاق اذن فهو يزني..و  الجزء الثاني هو إن طلقت امرأة زوجها و تزوجت غيره زنت... اذن من طلقت زوجها دون وجود الشرط الوحيد للطلاق وهو الزنا اذن هي تزني..
يعني من يترك امرأته  و هي لم تزني و يأخذ اخري اذن فهو يزني.. و اذا تركت امرأة رجلها دون ان يزني و تزوجت بأخر اذن فهي تزني.

اذن فالمعادلة واضحة... لا يحق ان يترك احد الطرفين الطرف الاخر الا اذا اقدم احدهم علي الزنا.. و اذا اقدم احدهم علي الزنا اذن يحق للاخر ان يتزوج اما الزاني فلا يتزوج عقابا له.


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> الزعيم روك
> الطلاق
> 31 ((وقِيلَ أيضًا: مَنْ طَلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ، فلْيُعطِها كِتابَ طَلاقٍ. 32 أمّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنَى يجعلُها تَزْني، ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى.
> 
> الكلام هنا كما جاء فى يوحنا ان الرجل لا يطلق امرأتة الا فى حالة الزنا ( هنا فاعل الطلاق الرجل )وهذا الاستثناء الوحيد والا ترتب علية ان المرأة تزنى اى ان الزنا وقع على المرأة


 
النص الكريم يقول ان الرجل ان طلق امرأته يجعلها تزنى
اي انه لم يقل ان طلق امرأئته فهي زانية
فالزنى شئ عملي يتبع الطلاق وهو مرتبط بتزوج المرأة برجل اخر و هذا هو الزنى الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح
اي طلاق الرجل يجعل المرأة تتزوج برجل اخر و هذا هو الزنى, و قد وضحه المسيح في الأناجيل و الاصحاحات الأخرى






> .... وتكملة العدد (ومَنْ تَزوَّجَ مُطلَّقةً زنَى) هنا الزنا يقع على الرجل


 
الزنى نفسه يقع على المرأءة اذا طلقت و تزوجت برجل اخر
راجع مرقس 10 و العدد 12
*Mar 10:12* وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي». 





> بمعنى اخر هل مرقس اباح الطلاق بشرط ان لم يتزوج غيرها


 
لا أعرف اي عقل تملك لتتكلم بكلام لا يوجد له اي اساس
فأنجيل مرقس لم يبيح الطلاق أبدا 
فمرقس نقل بالحرف الواحد ما نقله التلاميذ البقية بالوحي

Mar 10:5 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ 
Mar 10:6 وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. 
Mar 10:7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ 
Mar 10:8 وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 
Mar 10:9 فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».

فأين اباحة الطلاق؟

يا ريت لما تتكلم, تتكلم بدليل و برهان ليكون معنى و طعم للحوار معك و لنحس اننا نكلم اشخاص لا عقول محجرة مبرمجة على قول اشياء لا اساس لها من الصحة!

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## moslem2020 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

دة بداية جيدة يا روك (
من الواضح جدا جهلك العميق بالكتاب المقدس, فأنت تسمي دراستك الكاذبة التي هي اصلها نسخ من المواقع الأخرى بأخطائها و اقواسها
فأنت بكل جهل تسمي رسالة بولس بالأمجيل, و لا نعرف كيف اصبحت الرسائل انجيلا, فهل هو اختراع اسلامي جديد, ام هو محض جهل و عدم فهم من جهتك
مهما كان السبب, فأنت خاطئ فرسال كورنثوس لا تسمى انجيلا, فلا اعرف ما هي هذه الدراسة الغريبة العجيبة!  ) ولا انت لازم تعمل فلم قبل ما تدخل في الموضوع ما تبدا في الرد علي طول يا اخى


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*



moslem2020 قال:


> دة بداية جيدة يا روك (
> من الواضح جدا جهلك العميق بالكتاب المقدس, فأنت تسمي دراستك الكاذبة التي هي اصلها نسخ من المواقع الأخرى بأخطائها و اقواسها
> فأنت بكل جهل تسمي رسالة بولس بالأمجيل, و لا نعرف كيف اصبحت الرسائل انجيلا, فهل هو اختراع اسلامي جديد, ام هو محض جهل و عدم فهم من جهتك
> مهما كان السبب, فأنت خاطئ فرسال كورنثوس لا تسمى انجيلا, فلا اعرف ما هي هذه الدراسة الغريبة العجيبة! ) ولا انت لازم تعمل فلم قبل ما تدخل في الموضوع ما تبدا في الرد علي طول يا اخى


 
أستفدنا ايه من ردك هذا؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

شكرا لك يا ماي روك على ردودك هذه


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

اولا لا يجوز لك ان تتكلم على الانجيل المقدس وعن رسائله التي هي رسائل حقيقية 

ومن قال لك بان النساء تغني 
ياجاهل اذا كنت جاهلا فسنوعيك 

هؤلاء النساء يرتلون ويهللون للرب يسوع الذي هو رربي وربك ورب العالم 
على كل حال الرب يسوع يقول 

لا تعملوا المثل بالمثل 
بل من صفعك على خدك الايمن حول له الاخر 
هل استوعبت ياجاهل 
الرب يسوع ينور عقولكم ​


----------



## samer12 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

    أولاً نشكر الرب على ردود الأخ ماي روك الوافية 
ولو سمح لي ماي روك 
 قول الرسول (يتعلمن بسكوت في كل خضوع )في اجتماعات الجماعة بمعنى أن لا يثرن أسئلة تتحدى الرجال في الجماعة وعلى النساء(أن لا يتكلمن ) في اجتماعات كهذه إذا كان ما يمكن أن يقلنه يظهر نقصاً في الخضوع)
(1تي : 2: 11و 12)( 1Ti 2:11  لِتَتَعَلَّمِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِسُكُوتٍ فِي كُلِّ خُضُوعٍ.)
(1كورنثوس14: 33و 34)( 1Co 14:33  لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍ كَمَا فِي جَمِيعِ كَنَائِسِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. 
1Co 14:34  لِتَصْمُتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُوناً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضاً. )
وهكذا مع أن النساء يقمن بمساهمات قيمة في النشاط الكنسي إلا أنه لا يوجد تدبير لهن ليشرفن أو ليأخذن القيادة بإرشاد الجماعة عندما يكون الرجال الأكفاء حاضرين .


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

مالك يا فانطوم؟ مش عارف تركز بموضوع؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

++أهنئ إخوتى الأحباء على ردودهم العقلانية برغم تخبط الأسئلة ولفها ودورانها بإسلوب الموتورين الذين لا يعجبهم العجب . 
+++ وعن النظرة الشاملة للعلاقة بين المرأة والرجل ، أوجه النظر للموضوع  :-- " هل المساواة المطلقة تفيد الرجل و المرأة " ، فى هذا المنتدى الشامل ، وأعيدها للتسهيل :-
التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة
((1))  يستحيل وجود تساوى مطلق ، فى الطبيعة كلها ، فلولا فرق المستويات ، لمَــا تحرك الماء فى الأنهار ، ولا الصوت والضوء فى الجو ، ولا الريح والسحاب ، ولا التيار الكهربى فى الأسلاك ، بل ولمَــا تحرك الدم فى العروق .
                      ++ التساوى المطلق يؤدى للشلل والموت .
((2)) والإختلاف بين الرجل والمرأة هو سر إستمرار الحياة ، فإن هو إنعدم ، إنعدم معه الجنس البشرى كله .
++ فلا وجود للرجل بدون المرأة ، ولا للمرأة بدون الرجل (( بدون = من دون = خوريس : 1كو11: 11)) ،أى أن وجود أحدهما يتوقف كلية على وجود الآخر ، وهذا هو قمة المساواة فى الأهمية ، بدون تعارض مع إختلاف الأدوار التى خُــلق عليها كل منهما .
((3)) وفى كل أنواع الكائنات الحية ،  أعطت الطبيعة -- حسبما خلقها الله – لكل نوع منها، صفات متأصلة وثابتة .
      ++++ ومن هذه الصفات ، صفة القيادة : -  فإنه توجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للإناث ، مثل الأفيال والنحل ، وتوجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للذكور ، ومن ذلك : الجنس البشرى .
++ فليس القانون – أيّــاً كان مصدره – هو الذى أعطى القيادة للرجل ، بل الطبيعة ذاتها .+ فالرجل لا يتولى القيادة بحكم القانون بل بحكم الطبيعة ، ثم سار القانون الإجتماعى والدينى فى نفس الإتجاه الطبيعى ، لأنه قانون الحياة الذى خلقه الله .
   +++ والطبيعة أعطت للرجل  وظيفة القيادة ، بوجه عام ، وبتدرج ، من العائلة ، للقبيلة ، ثم للمجتمع كله .  ++ ومن بين ملايين القادة ، من ملوك  و رؤساء  وزعماء، عبر التاريخ كله ، لاتوجد إلاّ ملكات قليلات ، ليس لأن القانون منعهن ، بل لأن الطبيعة نفسها لم تعطيهن هذا الدور .++ فحتى لو أنشأنا قانوناً يلزم بجعل المرأة هى القائدة لكل المجتمع  : للدولة وللجيش وللمؤسسات وللأسرة ، فإن هذا القانون سيسقط من ذاته ، لأنه ضد الطبيعة .
++++ وتغيير الطبيعة لا يحدث فى يوم ولا سنة ، بل فى ألآف لا حصر لها من السنين .
((4)) أما نظرية التساوى المطلق بين الرجل والمرأة ، فإنها نظرية حديثة ، أنشأها اللادينيون ،فى الغرب ، فأدت إلى إرتباك العلاقات الأسرية ، فعزف الشباب عن الإرتباط ، وكثر الطلاق ، بسبب تناطح الرؤوس . ( وحتى المثل الشعبى يقول : المركب اللى ليها ريسين ، تغرق )
++ فإن عقدة الرجال هى الرئاسة ، وهى السبب فى أغلب مشاكلهم وصراعاتهم ، بل إنها هى السبب فى أغلب الحروب فى كافة العصور . فإن حدوث تهديد لمركزهم الإجتماعى يجعلهم يحاربون ، وإلاّ يهربون ، وإلاّ يمرضون !!!
     ++ فإن إنتقل هذا الصراع إلىالأسرة ، هدمها .
++ ولأن هذه النظرية الغربية الحديثة تسير ضد الطبيعة ، فإنها ستسقط حتماً ، ولكن بعدما تثير الكثير من المشاكل .
((5)) أما فى المسيحية ، فالمساواة تعنى تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، بدون تصادم مع قانون الطبيعة .
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة ، وذلك يتوافق مع قانون الطبيعة لأن الله خلق آدم واحد لحواء واحدة . ( أما فى خلق الكائنات الحية الأخرى ، فقد أمر بأن تفيض الأرض بها ، دفعة واحدة ، أى أنه خلقها قطعاناً ) ، وهذا التوازن العددى بين الرجال والنساء مستمر ، عبر كل الأجيال وإلى الآن ، إذ يخلق الله المواليد – فى كل جيل – بعدد متساوى من الأولاد والبنات ، فإلى الآن ، يظل القانون الإلهى ثابتاً : آدم واحد لحواء واحدة .
   +++ تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه أن يوفى كل منهما حق الآخر ، بدون تفرقة :- [ ليوفى الرجلُ المرأةَ حقها الواجب ، ووكذلك أيضاً المرأةُ الرجلَ ] 1كو7: 3.
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه تحريم الخيانة الزوجية من الطرفين ، وأن تكون العقوبة واحدة على الخائن ، أيـّـاً كان .
((6)) المسيحية لا تفرق –روحياً – بينهما :- [ ليس ذكر وأنثى ، لأنكم جيعاً واحد فى المسيح ] غل3: 28.
  ++ فالكنيسة تكرم القديسات والشهيدات ، على نفس مستوى إكرامها للقديسين ،  كل ٌ بحسب مستوى جهاده الروحى . + كما أن الكثير من الكنائس مبنى على إسم القديسات والشهيدات ، بلا أى تفرقة . بل إن القديسة العذراء تفوق كل القديسين معاً . 
((7))المسيحية تعطى للمرأة كل ما للرجل ، ما عدا الفروق الطبيعية بينهما ، كالقيادة ، التى الرجل مطبوع عليها .
      ++ ولأن الكهنوت من وظائف القيادة ، فقد تخصص للرجل ، وكذلك ما يتبعه من أعمال كنسية ، مثل مردات القداس ، فقد منع الإنجيل أن تعلى المرأة صوتها فى الكنيسة ( 1كو 14: 34) ، إن كان بالمجادلة أو بغيرها .
      ++ والطمع فى الكهنوت ، مرفوض ، حتى للرجال الغير مدعوين من الله (عب5: 4) ، والمخالفون يعاقبون من الله (عد16: 33) .


----------



## bopp (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> النص الكريم يقول ان الرجل ان طلق امرأته يجعلها تزنى
> 
> اي انه لم يقل ان طلق امرأئته فهي زانية
> فالزنى شئ عملي يتبع الطلاق وهو مرتبط بتزوج المرأة برجل اخر و هذا هو الزنى الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح
> ...





> النص الكريم يقول ان الرجل ان طلق امرأته يجعلها تزنى
> اي انه لم يقل ان طلق امرأئته فهي زانية


ذن فمتى تكون زانية؟؟؟؟
جاء ردك فى الجملة التالية


> [فالزنى شئ عملي يتبع الطلاق وهو مرتبط بتزوج المرأة برجل اخر و هذا هو الزنى الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح]
> اذن الزنى ياتى بعد الطلاق ومرتبط بالزواج برجل اخر والا لاينطبق الزنى على المراءة


وماذا ان لم تتزوج برجل اخر ؟؟؟
تسقط عنها الزنى؟؟؟؟


> اي طلاق الرجل يجعل المرأة تتزوج برجل اخر و هذا هو الزنى, و قد وضحه المسيح في الأناجيل و الاصحاحات الأخرى


لماذا هذا الاضطرار فى ان طلاق الرجل يجعل المراة تتزوج من رجل اخر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل صاحب السؤال 
++ لقد أجاب الأخوة بإجابات فى غاية الوضوح ، وسامحنى إذا قلت أنك تحتاج لإعادة القراءة بكل تركيز . ومع ذلك أضيف كلمتين ، لعله وعسى :-
     +++ أصل الموضوع أن آدم أخذ زوجته - الوحيدة – من يد الله ، فكان زواجاً مقدساً ، يختلف عن تزاوج الحيوانات ، التى خلقها الله قطعاناً وأطلقها هكذا .
    +++ وعلى نفس المنوال ، فإن الزواج المسيحى هو سر مقدس ( أى يتم بعمل إلهى لا يدركه إلاّ  الله وحده ) إذ يتقدس بكلمة الصلاة ، لذلك فإن الرجل يأخذ إمرأته من يد الله ، مثلما أخذ آدم إمرأته من يد الله .
   +++ ولذلك ، فإنه رباط مقدس لا يحق لأى أحد أن ينقضه .
   +++ جريمة الزنى هى فقط التى تنقض رباط الزوجية ، لأن الزواج أساسه القداسة ، والزنى نجاسة . + والزانى يتحمل كل المسؤلية أمام الله . 
   +++ إذن ، ليس من حق الزوج أو الزوجة أن يطلقا بعضهما ، ولا حتى بالإتفاق ، لأن :-  [ الذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان ] مر 10: 9، ويعتبر – حينذاك – طلاقاً باطلاً ، أمام الله ، ولا يترتب عليه أى حق لأى طرف ، لأنه باطل .
   +++ فإذا طلق الرجل إمرأته – بغير جريمة الزنى – فذهبت المرأة وتزوجت بآخر ، فإن زواجها هذا لا يعتبر زواجاً شرعياً لدى الله ، بل يعتبره الله أنه زنى ، لأن الزواج الأول ما زال سارياً أمام الله .
   +++ويتحمل الزوج الأول مسؤلية هذه المعصية ، بالمشاركة مع زوجته ، لأنه هو الذى دفعها لهذا الموقف ، ولذلك يدينه الله ، بأنه [ جعلها تزنى ] مت 5: 32.
   ++++ وهذا الأمر يسرى على الزوجين ، لأن المسيحية لا تفرق بين الإنسان الذكر والإنسان الأنثى ، بل يسرى عليهما نفس القانون ونفس الحقوق والواجبات ، لذلك قال الرب :- [ من طلق إمرأته وتزوج بأخرى يزنى ، وإن طلقت إمرأة رجلها تزنى ] مر 10: 11و12.
             هذه هى شريعة العدل والحق والقداسة .


----------



## bopp (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

الاخ المحترم مكرم ,
اشكرك على الرد والتوضيح
ولوسمحت عندى سؤال خارج هذ الموضوع 
هل ممكن اسألة؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

++ الأخ الفاضل bopp   
   أنا مجرد ضيف مثلك ، ونحن نتبع نظام المنتدى المضيف لنا جميعاً ، وأعتقد أن النظام فى هذا القسم ليس هو المناقشات الثنائية . ++ ولكن كل الإستفسارات – بوجه عام – مقبولة ويتم الرد عليها ، بحسب النظام المعلن . وأهلاً وسهلاً بك فى كل الأحوال .


----------



## bopp (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

الاخ المحترم مكرم ,
انا لم اقصد ان تكون المناقشة ثنائية
كل ما قصدتة ان سؤالى وهو بسيط جدا خارج موضوع الطلاق
ولكن بما ان العنوان الرئيسى للموضوع( سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟)
فكان لى ان استفسر هل لى ان اسأل سؤال خارج هذا لموضوغ ام سيكون الرد بأن هذا خارج لموضوع ؟؟
وسؤالى بسيط اى حد يرد علية وهو

هل يوجد حساب فى الاخرة حسب العقيدة المسيحية ام كلة تحت الدم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / bopp 
++++ لا ، ليس :   " كله تحت الدم "  !! ، تقصد : كله تحت الحساب !!! 
+++  لا يا سيدى الفاضل بل إنه مكتوب : حاشا لله من أن يكون خادماً للخطية ، لأنه جاء ليدين الخطية .
++++ الله يمحو خطية التائب المعترف بخطيته ، أى أن الله يدفعنا لأن ندين خطيتنا ونعترف بها ونتعهد بالتوبة عنها وبعمل كل المطلوب لمقاومتها ، حتى الدم . وحينذاك –فقط- سيمحوها بذبيحته الكفارية .
+++ بل إن الله يحذرنا من أننا بعدما إقتبلنا الإستنارة ، ثم رجعنا للخطية بإختيارنا ، فإننا سنتعرض لعقوبة مضاعفة وعقاب دينونة مخيفة . ++ لأن : من ُيعطى أكثر ُيطالب بأكثر .
++++ بل إن الرسل أنفسهم يعلنون أنهم يحترسون من الخطية لئلا يصيرون مرفوضين من الله : أقمع جسدى وأستعبده ، لئلا بعدما كرزت للآخرين ، أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً .
++++ بل إن الرسل يعلنون بأن  الدينونة ستبدأ بهم هم ، وأنهم سيكونون أول من يقف أمام منبر المحاكمة الإلهية للمحاسبة ، لأنه : "  ليس عند الله محاباة " ، فإن الإله القدوس لا يتستر على خطايا تابعيه ، والحكم على الجميع سواسية . فمن أخطأ ولم يتب توبة حقيقية ، سيجد خطيه أمامه يوم الحساب ، ويكون مصيره أشر من غير المؤمن .
++++++ إننا نعرف أن الطريق الذى نسير فيه هو الطريق الصحيح ، وأنه الطريق المضمون مائة فى المائة للوصول إلى الملكوت ، ولكننا مطالبون بالصبر على المسير فيه إلى المنتهى : " من يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص " ، وأما الذى يبدأ بالروح ثم يكمل بالجسد ، فإنه هو المسؤل عن هلاكه ، ويظل الله أميناً فى وعوده التى لا يتراجع عنها ، لأنها مشروطة بالصير والجهاد ضد الخطية إلى النفس الأخير .
++++++ والله لا يطالبنا بقتل الشيطان والخطية ، بل بالجهاد بكل قوتنا ضدهما .
++ ويوجد موضوع قريب من هذا السؤال ، فى قسم المرشد الروحى ،فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل ، بعنوان :- "  الخطية الإختيارية " ، وهو مبسط جداً ، ومن السهل الإطلاع عليه .
((( معذرة عن عدم ذكر شواهد الآيات ، لضيق الوقت ، ويمكننى تقديمهم إن طلبت ذلك ، كما يمكنك الرجوع  بنفسك لها فى الإنجيل )))


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سؤال ارجو الاجابة بوضوح؟؟*



bopp قال:


> ذن فمتى تكون زانية؟؟؟؟
> جاء ردك فى الجملة التالية
> 
> وماذا ان لم تتزوج برجل اخر ؟؟؟
> ...


 
بما ان سؤالك موجه الي, فاقول لك راجع ردودنا مجددا و راجع تفصل الأخ العزيز مكرم  post #*17*

لا مانع القليل من التعب في ايجاد الجواب لسؤالك في الصفحات السابقة..

الرب ينور طريقك..


----------

